# Cooking Ribs



## Jack W. (May 10, 2005)

Ribs seem to be a hot topic right now.   I haven't looked through the archives to see if this subject has been beaten to death so, I'll pose the big question:

How did you cook the best rack of ribs you have ever cooked? =P~ 

Inquiring minds and all...


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## txpgapro (May 10, 2005)

Heres' doin' it my way!

Prepare the ribs by basting with a little worcestershire, honey mustard and red wine.  Then rub down good with TexasRub. Spritz ocassionally with apple cider.  Smoke 5-6 hours.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2005)

Baby backs, modified 3-2-1 method on my WSM.  Gave myself a ten on two different occasions.  Used apple/ hickory once and apple/cherry once.
Both times used a hommade, very simple rub.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 10, 2005)

Boil, change the water, coat in mayo & liquid smoke, and return to a rapid boil in fresh water. Finish with blow torch til black. Don't forget the french fries. McDonalds is best. You should be able to find those anywhere.
MmmmmmMMMM !
  :-&  :taunt: 




Sorry. Some one had to. .... okay ... no they didn't.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2005)

I use spares, remove the membrane, trim and rub the night before.  Cook on the WSM using hickory and the 4-1-1 method.  Dome temp 240-250 for 4 hours, foil and sprinkle with light brown sugar place back on the cooker for 45 minute to an hour, unfoil and cook until they firm up a bit, about another hour.  No sauce during the cook, serve it on the side.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 10, 2005)

Salt, Pepper, Garlic powder. 6-7 hours @ 200-220 degrees. Glaze with 50-50 red sauce and Texas Pepper Jelly pineapple habanero.


----------



## Finney (May 10, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> "white people can't cook ribs this good!" I new my ribs were good when I heard that comment.


 8-[ 
Good job BFD. =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (May 10, 2005)

Ditto! I hear the same thing alot.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2005)

Alright, Alright...

Vigorously rub loin backs ... (sans membrane) off as soon after you've lit the chimney.  Target temp for me is high....265.  3.5 hours. Cut temp to 250 , foil and return to pit for 45 mins max. Cut the temp down to 225 and sauce with a high sugar sauce and return to pit for 1 hour.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

I always do loin back but  the other day i attempted to smoke my first rack of spare ribs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 11, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> I always do loin back but  the other day i attempted to smoke my first rack of spare ribs



How did they turn out sledneck?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

I loved them, i think i will do them more often. They were a little charred as you can see in the pic but that was the sauce which rubbed off with little effort.


----------



## ddog27 (May 12, 2005)

I do baby backs. I use the 3-2-1 method in the smoker. I usually put my home made apple rub on them the night before. They turn out wonderful! My wife who says she does not like pork ate a whole rack of ribs!!


----------



## txpgapro (May 12, 2005)

Let's hear about that apple rub.  I love to use applewood whenever I can find someones tree to steal. :-#


----------



## Rob D. (May 12, 2005)

St. Louis cut spares, pull membranes, a little mustard slather, homemade doctored Dinosaur BBQ rub, smoked at 235* with a combo of maple and applewood.  Spritz with apple juice once in a while towards the end.  Sometimes I sauce them, sometimes not.  Once I made a maple and habanero BBQ sauce for them, they came out really nice, but it wasn't for people with tender


 tongues....


----------



## Bruce B (May 12, 2005)

Stick a fork in them, they're done. Lookin' good Rob!!!!


----------



## ddog27 (May 12, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Let's hear about that apple rub.  I love to use applewood whenever I can find someones tree to steal. :-#



While I can't tell you what's in my apple rub (Top Secret stuff!!)  
I can tell you how to add apple flavor to any rub. All you do is go to the supermarket and buy some of the apple cider drink mix packets, the ones you add water to. Then add as much to your rub as you like! Good stuff and it is easy to do!  
:horse:


----------



## Rob D. (May 12, 2005)

While I can't tell you what's in my apple rub (Top Secret stuff!!)  
I can tell you how to add apple flavor to any rub. All you do is go to the supermarket and buy some of the apple cider drink mix packets, the ones you add water to. Then add as much to your rub as you like! Good stuff and it is easy to do!  
:horse:[/quote]

Apple cider drink mix?  somebody actually makes something like that?  Never seen it, maybe 'cause you can always get the real thing around here.....

Rob


----------



## txpgapro (May 12, 2005)

I've not only seen it, I've got some.  Great idea.  Think I'll add one to my TexasRub this weekend when I smoke a turkey.


----------



## Shawn White (May 12, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> ... I much prefer spares to loin backs.  Spares are cheaper, meatier, and have more flavor.  They just take a little longer to cook...



I'm coming around to that way of thinking as well. I like to trim them up kansas city style and skewer the skirt meat, but st louis is ok with me too. My Costco sells back ribs but they certainly aren't BBs. They are freakin huge. I like them too.

Been trying to figure a way to hang whole racks of side ribs from an elevated top grate .... I'm just worried the rack might tear and fall into my WSM water pan. But I might do it for like 4 - 5 hours, then foodsaver and freeze. Thaw at a later date then do the hour in foil in th oven and grill to finish.

I really like ddogs apple cider pouch as a rub component. Great idea man, thanks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> .... My Costco sells back ribs but they certainly aren't BBs. They are freakin huge. I like them too.



Shawn. 

Are they "Swift" brand loin backs? That's what my Costco carries for BB's. But they also carry whole spares. The Swift BBs are really good although you gotta pick out the good 3 rack cryopack...but the surely ain't *big*.

Also, just curious on why you want to "hang" the spares vs using a rack with them in half...or flat... provided they'll fit. You got some bigger pigs o'er there or what?


----------



## Shawn White (May 12, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Shawn White said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No Scott, the back ribs aren't branded. They just come in a warehouse pack with a Costco price sticker. To be honest I did a double take when I looked at them, they were so big I thought they were side ribs mislabelled at first.

I'm no expert, but I think they are back ribs from larger animals rather than small, and MAYBE they cut them down a little further, making them longer than usual if you get my meaning. Very curved. Price per pound they are cheap for back ribs.

About hanging, I was thinking I might be able to hang up to 12 racks of side ribs for the smoking stage (bulk cook) then FS and freeze and be able to have some relatively quick rib cooks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2005)

Ah, ok. Quantity is what you're after? Yeah. I'd be nervous about hanging that much in my WSM too. I haven't done the grate mod yet, I'll let you be the guinea pig. LOL! [-o<  :winkie: [-o<   :razz:


----------

